# Lurker revealed



## JQL (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello,

I've been using the forum for a while for general info and the like and thought it was about time I joined.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 6, 2008)

glad you got round to joining, think you will know what we are all like welcome.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to you, RQL.............at last!!!   You know what to expect,  by now!   JIM.


----------



## Belgian (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy landing JQL, feel at home now  
And keep posting instead of lurking


----------

